# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Lagos de Covadonga.

## REEGE

Y éstas maravillas de Asturias, estarán notando éste año tan lluvioso?
Animo a los Asturianos a que cuelguen fotos de sus zonas hidraúlicas!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Con las maravillas que hay por esa zona y nadie se anima a enseñarlas. :Frown: 

Gracias por la foto reege

----------


## Xuquer

Aaaaaaa, esos Asturianos que no saben lo que tienen  :Confused: 

Los lagos de Enol, ains  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Que maravillas tenemos en España...Los Lagos de Covadonga, denominados Enol y La Ercina, son de origen glaciar, se encuentran en el Macizo Occidental o del Cornión, dentro de Los Picos de Europa, a ellos se llega por carretera y son punto de partida de numerosas rutas de senderismo y montañismo.
El lago Enol es el primero que se encuentra, es uno de los dos lagos que conforman el conjunto conocido como Lagos de Covadonga se ubica a 1.070 m. de altitud y alcanza los 23 m. de profundidad. En sus aledaños se puede observar una gran riqueza de especies de flora. Se trata del más grande de los dos.
El lago La Ercina está a 1.108 m. de altitud y su profundidad máxima es de 3 m., en él viven fochas, ánades azulonas y en los meses fríos se pueden observar cercetas, porrones, garzas... Este lago es de dimensiones (tomadas en absoluto) menores que el lago Enol, y su capacidad cúbica también es más baja. Las características de similitud con el lago Enol están ligadas a su origen (ambos tienen un origen glaciar) y por supuesto, su situación geográfica, ya que ambos lagos se encuentran separados por la Porra del Enol mediando entre ellos una distancia inferior a cuarenta metros

----------


## FEDE

Buena foto Reege, yo tengo algunas fotos de los lagos, pero no las encuentro  :Frown:  además son del año 1989, las tendria qué escanear, haber si doy con ellas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Yo estuve en el año 2008, y me vine encantado de Asturias, y tengo prometida una semanita de relax, pesca y comer bien en un pueblecito de allí (Tazones) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ., menuda maravilla de sitio.


Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Entonces, sino has estado ya, te recomiendo éste sitio para comer...
Impresionante...

----------


## santy

Acepto la sugerencia amigo REEGE.
Yo comí en uno que se llama "El puerto", pero en esa semana que pienso ir voy a comer en todos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Entre chuletón y chuletón, una mariscada de esas que preparan allí, acompañada de su correspondiente ribeiro :Cool: 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

El Santuario, y porqué no, ver a la Virgen y pedirle, lo que cada miembro de Embalses.net, necesite!!!Un saludo y disfrutemos de éste Paraiso Natural.

----------


## FOLECILLO

¡¡¡Por Dios, que preciosidad de lugares!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Ahora si que me habéis convencido para ir a visitarlos. Una maravilla de fotos.
Estoy ansioso por ir allí y disfrutar de estos paraisos, y por supuesto. como dice santy , de unos buenos chuletones y sabrosas mariscadas, todo ello bañado con unos buenos zumos de uva blanca  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

No habría que morir sin hacer una visita a Covadonga y sus lagos:











 Tomar un refrigerio a la orilla de uno de sus múltiples arroyos.


Y ya que se va a Asturias, visitar la playa de las catedrales:

----------


## ben-amar

Cantabria, Aturias, León y Galicia son las zonas que aún no conozco de nuestra piel de toro.

Prometo que mi primera visita será a Austurias, maravillosas fotos y vistas las que he tenido ocasion de ver.

Ya avisaré por si algún forero me recomeienda alguna ruta. Ademas de los lagos.

----------


## REEGE

Aquí podeís ver el final del río Sella y el mar que recibe sus aguas!!!

----------


## aoyama

Si subís en bici desde Cangas de Onís, os aseguro que no se os olvidan los lagos en la vida  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

> Si subís en bici desde Cangas de Onís, os aseguro que no se os olvidan los lagos en la vida


Hola Aoyama, yo la subi en coche, y no me acuerdo del tiempo que tarde en subir, porque hace mucho tiempo, pero lo que no se me olvidara, es la paz que allí sentí, ese sonido de los cencerros de las vacas y el canto de algún pajaro, se quedarón grabados en mi mente creo qué para toda la vida  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## santy

Amigo aoyama, si yo subo a los lagos en bici, te aseguro que no se me olvidaría en la vida, vamos en la poca que me iba a quedar :Big Grin: 
Yo subí en el autocar que te lleva al aparcamiento, pero tiene que ser una gozada subir en bici, eso también me da bastante envidia (sana), tanto tener la posibilidad, como la forma física, y yo por desgracia hoy por hoy, ni lo uno ni lo otro, me gusta el mountain, pero por diversas razones, llevo más de dos años sin subirme a la bici.
un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.lne.es/oriente/2010/04/26...os/906197.html
Las vacas pastan en los lagos...
Tiene que estar Asturias impresionante!!! Fotos al foro!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Las vacas pastan en los lagos...
> *Tiene que estar Asturias impresionante!!! Fotos al foro*!!!


A ver corresponsales, ¿A quien tenemos en la zona? Repetimos:¡¡¡Fotos al foro!!!

----------


## FEDE

> A ver corresponsales, ¿A quien tenemos en la zona? Repetimos:¡¡¡Fotos al foro!!!


Hola Ben-amar, si no fuera por la carga de trabajo que me entra ahora, yo mismo me iba de corresponsal, por lo menos hasta octubre  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  para quitarme unos grados de encima  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Haber quien se anima y nos enseña algunas fotos, que debe estar toda la zona preciosa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Tambien yo me apuntaba, Fede, aunque fuese todo el año (1 para poder vistar la zona en condiciones) :Smile: 
Mientras tanto me conformaré con las fotos que nos ponen nuestros amigos.

----------


## guarrillo

He estado dos veces en esa zona haciendo senderismo, te recomendaría, para empezar te alojaras por Cabrales,^Poo de Cabrales o Camarmeña.

¿Quien ha pedido fotos al foro? Ahi van




Y este es, por supuesto, el Urrriellu, osease el famoso Naranco de Bulnes

----------


## aberroncho

Fotos de hace un mes de los lagos. Por desgracia no fuí yo quién las tomó, sino un familiar que ha estado una semana de vacaciones.

Lago de Enol





Lago de la Ercina

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos del sitio más bonito que he visto de España... Es un paraiso toda la comunidad Asturiana y me alegro de que coloquemos nuestras fotos y así todos los miembros del foro vean Asturias.

----------


## ben-amar

Preciosas  fotos de Cuesta y Aberroncho, sabia que vendrian fots; lo que no imaginaba es que vinieran de mis amigos y paisanos  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Gracias y saludos a todos.

----------


## FEDE

> Preciosas  fotos de Cuesta y Aberroncho, sabia que vendrian fots; lo que no imaginaba es que vinieran de mis amigos y paisanos 
> 
> Gracias y saludos a todos.


Gracias por las fotos Guarrillo y a ti Aberroncho, por ponerlas y a tu familiar por cedertelas,  :Wink:  ahora las del compañero Cuesta,  :Confused:  no las he visto amigo Ben-amar  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Gracias por las fotos Guarrillo y a ti Aberroncho, por ponerlas y a tu familiar por cedertelas,  ahora las del compañero Cuesta,  no las he visto amigo Ben-amar 
> 
> Un saludo


Ha sido error mio, queria decir guarrillo :Embarrassment: . Discupad.
Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Asturias es uno de mis mejores recuerdos...

----------


## REEGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Espero que os gusten y os animen a visitar ésta zona, para mí la más bella de España... Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Como me estais refrecando la tarde  :Big Grin:  claro que nos gustan, por lo menos a mí, me encantan y dices bien Reege es uno de los lugares más bonitos del país si no el que más, estas la tenías guardadas pillín  :Big Grin:  gracias por mostrarnoslas  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos de gran belleza, como el entorno en el que estan hechas. 
Y muy refrescantes, como dice Fede. Gracias, Reege.

----------


## REEGE

Si vas a los lagos, no te olvides de visitar la Santina... y se eres de Embalses.net, tienes que pedirle que Llueva mucho y que se llenen los embalses!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajaja,pues claro que se lo pediremos a la Santina y a todos los santos que hagan falta.

¿Sale el agua a presión por esos agujeros? Es el manatial más raro que he visto en mi vida... :EEK!:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar

Una foto del manantial verdaderamente chulisima.
El agua sale a presion y con gas :Big Grin: , pero depende de la hora :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

